# 25g pins?



## mistah187 (Nov 20, 2012)

i always have used 22g and 1 inch for delts and thighs and 22g 1 1/2 for glutes. with the 25g 5/8 how r the pins pushing the oil through? if i used these it would obviously be for delts and thighs maybe bis? any thoughts


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 20, 2012)

i use 18g to pull out of the vile as well and then switch to whatever pin im using


----------



## Popeye (Nov 20, 2012)

It's def a slower process, but if you warm the oil pre-inject it flows just fine. I like 25...less tissue damage.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 20, 2012)

I pull with an 18 and shoot with a 25g 1"  for delts, quads, glutes, and vents. Oil flows smoothly. If it wont go through a 25 g I don't want it in me.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 20, 2012)

Im with popeye....25g is my preferred choice. I dont heat it up at all..just push it through....but I also have massive thumb muscles that can open pop cans like nothin!


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 20, 2012)

yeah ive been thinkin of trying it out. im about to go to eod pins for 16-20 weeks so i am thinking of pinning bis and tris as well as the normal thighs, delts, and glutes. thinking of trying out the vg too


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 20, 2012)

nice cobra! i play alot of ps3 so my thumbs r pretty buff! haha


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 20, 2012)

with the 25 u guys going 5/8 right?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 20, 2012)

mistah187 said:


> with the 25 u guys going 5/8 right?



shortest Ive used is 1"

Ive also used 29g slin pins for sub q and im test injects...that small barrel will push the gear through no problem...or its my massive thumbs bahaha


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm goin 25g 1  works beautiful.


----------



## DF (Nov 20, 2012)

Yup 25g 1" are gtg


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 20, 2012)

I also use 25 for delts, glutes, and quads.  No problem pushing.  22 is huge bro...


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 20, 2012)

mistah187 said:


> yeah ive been thinkin of trying it out. im about to go to eod pins for 16-20 weeks so i am thinking of pinning bis and tris as well as the normal thighs, delts, and glutes. thinking of trying out the vg too



Whats your cycle...your talking about at least a dozen pin sites a week...


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 20, 2012)

i posted a thread about it. jan cycle. but its test, eq and mast p. its the mast p i have o go eod. i just want to have a good range of options.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 20, 2012)

I would consider vgs before bis and tris...


----------



## Hollywood72 (Nov 20, 2012)

mistah187 said:


> with the 25 u guys going 5/8 right?



I cut the cap off a 1" pin at the 1/2" mark. Then it slides over the pin and only allows it to enter 1/2". There is a thread somewhere here that describes it better. Works great and you do t have to order a bunch of different lengths.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 20, 2012)

25g for me..or slin pin


----------



## Oenomaus (Nov 20, 2012)

I've pinned with as small as 27g no prob. 22g is pretty big, every other day you're gonna want something smaller.


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 20, 2012)

nice avatar oenomaus! kratos is a beast


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 20, 2012)

I use 25g, 5/8in to draw and pin in glutes....no issues so far


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have used 23 gauge 1.5" for my trt for 2 years....but I am a bit porkie.


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 20, 2012)

I use 25g to pin all spots


----------



## Popeye (Nov 20, 2012)

5/8 in glutes Jenner?

I use at least 1" but usually 1 1/2" in glutes, 

1" VGs, quads

1" to 5/8" delts, traps, lats, pecs, bis, tris ...not that I pin all these spots


----------



## JOMO (Nov 20, 2012)

chicken wing said:


> I use 25g to pin all spots



x2. Have never ran into a prob with a 25gx1 for all my sites.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 20, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> I would consider vgs before bis and tris...



This ^^^^^ BIG TIME!!!!! And I tried calves once.... ONCE.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 20, 2012)

Popeye50 said:


> *5/8 in glutes Jenner?*
> 
> I use at least 1" but usually 1 1/2" in glutes,
> 
> ...



yep, I'm small..lol


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 20, 2012)

Min at least one inch, if you use proper technique (a quick jab rather than slowly pressing needle in) it won't hurt no matter size (no homo)


----------



## Jada (Nov 20, 2012)

25g 1 inch for me


----------



## Jada (Nov 20, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Min at least one inch, if you use proper technique (a quick jab rather than slowly pressing needle in)* it won't hurt no matter size *(no homo)



) ) ) lmao


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 20, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Min at least one inch, if you use proper technique (a quick jab rather than slowly pressing needle in) it won't hurt no matter size (no homo)



Exactly... I inject pulp fiction style!!!


----------



## Santaklaus (Nov 26, 2012)

I would not recommend for a male to inject glutes or quads with a 25 g 5/8 tip.  I've injected my shoulders with a 5/8 tip and once some oil leaked out.  I've injected my delts since with a 5/8 tip but I made sure to bury it as deep as possible and have had no issues.  I prefer 25 g 1 inch tip, for most injections except for glutes.  Then I'm rolling 1.5 inch...


----------



## g0re (Nov 26, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Exactly... I inject pulp fiction style!!!



Watched that last night.....that adrenaline needle is like 4 inches long!!!


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 26, 2012)

23 x 1.5 here


----------



## cougar (Nov 26, 2012)

I've allways used a 22G x 1-1/2 , but a 25 x 1 , I'm going to check that out.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 27, 2012)

25g x 1" here, Lads. 

Popeye is correct: warm that oil before you fill it and it flows easily.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 27, 2012)

all i use is 25g x 1 now days.....


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been using 25g for my first cycle and next run considering smaller 27 or 26. Oil goes through fine, but I have never tried it cold I always warm my gear to body temp.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Nov 27, 2012)

I have also tried 25g 1.5" but I will not get 1.5 again I feel there is no need to go that deep. 1" or 1.25" for me from now on most likely 1".


----------



## hijacked (Nov 27, 2012)

mistah187 said:


> with the 25 u guys going 5/8 right?



Ive used 5/8", and i think they are too short. I use 1" 
Like the guys stated above, i pull with a 20g, and inject with a 25g. Pulling with a 20 or an 18 makes it pull faster, but i have to tell ya, its amazing what happens to a needle when you push it through that rubber just one time. You will notice a difference if you put a new pin on for the inject. It slides in like butter.


----------



## staxs (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh wow no wonder i never wanted to do EOD injects I've been using 20g for glutes the past few years. And 22g 1 for quads,delts,bis


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Nov 28, 2012)

Also people tend to forget an inject should not take 2 seconds, make sure its takes around 10 and let is slowly enter the muscle group. By using 25g or higher this forces new comers to inject slower.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 29, 2012)

I use a 23g 1in to draw and inject. But of course once i draw i change the needle and then inject. Never used 25g bc i hear a lot of people saying sometimes the test is to thick.


----------

